# Often copied never duplicated emerald coast fabricators



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*






*

This is a super tough new design we recently came up with. The front leg flows back into the rear kicker eliminating multiple welds and controlling rack. Also makes 1 1/2 pipe into kickers which are 2 sizes smaller on competitors tops.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice design and construction.


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

I love welding aluminum. That's what that is right? I welded a lot of that and S/S in the air force. Maybe I'll get a job welding around here


----------

